# Mk 3 TT has a spare tire?



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

I was surprised when watching a video of the new TT that it has a spare tire. Wonder what made that change? I thought cars were going away from spares now?


----------



## Nin Din Din (Dec 11, 2012)

It appears they heard enough people bitchin'' about it. I'm glad they brought it back. Now Audi has to give the power seats memory. 

Any idea what jack they're using with the TT/TTS? Widow maker?

Pete


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Standard scissor jack. No widow maker (although an elegant design). Audi learned there too.




Nin Din Din said:


> It appears they heard enough people bitchin'' about it. I'm glad they brought it back. Now Audi has to give the power seats memory.
> 
> Any idea what jack they're using with the TT/TTS? Widow maker?
> 
> Pete


----------



## Nin Din Din (Dec 11, 2012)

Huey52 said:


> Standard scissor jack. No widow maker (although an elegant design). Audi learned there too.


Good to know. I'll look into one the next time I'm at the dealership. Last year I picked up an A4 donut, which I lash to tie down holds in the "trunk", and a widow maker, stored under the removable floor. A good scissor jack would be more stable.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Yeah, they were even getting complaints from Audi USA staff*

I talked with several Audi reps over the years at TT West. Several had been stranded by non-fixable flats for a few hours. The spare is one of the best Mk 3 features.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

Actually I would replace it with a mobility kit to save a little more weight since that's what this car is about. If that doesn't work, AAA or Audi can pick the car up to replace the tire.


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

I too was quite surprised they went back to a spare especially as you cite they worked hard to otherwise reduce weight. I've had mobility kits in the past and never used them. And although historically I've always been able to limp home a disabled vehicle many of the highways in my area are now too congestion-dangerous to be changing a tire at the side of the road. I'll likely not remove the spare, but it's a thought.



kpiskin said:


> Actually I would replace it with a mobility kit to save a little more weight since that's what this car is about. If that doesn't work, AAA or Audi can pick the car up to replace the tire.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

I'd consider it if removing the tire, jack and tray were around 50lbs. That would be a pretty good weight savings. However, I'm not sure what the front/rear weight distribution is. Since it's front engined, may not be helpful.


----------



## Balthazar B (Jan 20, 2014)

Are there any Michelin Pilot Sport runflats that fit these cars?


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

kpiskin said:


> I'd consider it if removing the tire, jack and tray were around 50lbs. That would be a pretty good weight savings. However, I'm not sure what the front/rear weight distribution is. Since it's front engined, may not be helpful.


It's 58/42.. so no, it wouldn't help


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

Balthazar B said:


> Are there any Michelin Pilot Sport runflats that fit these cars?


Why would you want to ruin the ride by using run flats when you have a spare?


----------



## Balthazar B (Jan 20, 2014)

caj1 said:


> Why would you want to ruin the ride by using run flats when you have a spare?


Most people experience runflats via Bridgestones or other non-Pilot tires, which can be pretty dismal. The Michelin SS/PS2/Cup UHPs are really very good, supple, durable, and better than many conventional high-performance tires. I'd consider them for any sports car.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

Balthazar B said:


> Most people experience runflats via Bridgestones or other non-Pilot tires, which can be pretty dismal. The Michelin SS/PS2/Cup UHPs are really very good, supple, durable, and better than many conventional high-performance tires. I'd consider them for any sports car.


Definitely if a spare wasn't available, but why compromise if you don't have to?


----------



## Balthazar B (Jan 20, 2014)

I might prefer to install a subwoofer in that space, as well as not worry about flats generally. Especially where I drive.


----------

